# Burstner Delfin water problem



## hymerbil (Jul 3, 2009)

First, apologies as this is typed on an iPhone. 
Recently bought a 2008 delfin T700 (from brownhills whereby hangs a very unhappy tale) and on our first extended trip. But have problems with water and/or ebox display. 

When filling tank there seems to be a 3" gap at top of tank although water overflows from filler ( tank visible in alko double floor locker). Ebox says tank only25% full, the. After couple of minutes a
says tank is almost empty. Any ideas?


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi , 
send a pm to alanandsue they have the same model as you, BUT they all say full when half empty . \Its the e box as they break quite frequently  .

our 695 model says 50% waste when empty then 75% when 1/4 full  the onboard tank says full when half empty  but as we have a 120 ltr tank it lsts for 4 days no problem.

on the e box at the back is a date stamp check it say 2008 not something else : ie brownhills swapped it 8O . also whatch the weight as these renaults are 3500kg uk but can be upgraded for 3900kg  some one at leyland , again ask alanandsue.

happy camping they "burstner " are great vans and if any problem email burstner gmbh direct not brownhills, then they will roast the pigs :twisted: .

any more questons pm us.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a Delfin T700 and have learned to ignore the Ebox. You can fill the tank right up and it will indicate 25% full and then half an hour later the alarm will show "Fresh water tank almost empty". This problem is not unique to Burstners I believe. The water tank on mine is translucent and you can see the level by opening the locker door and peering in. 

However, I don't have any problems with filling the thing, it doesn't overflow until full right up. Generally I observe the tank as noted above whilst filling it and stop when it gets to the top. Three inches is about half the tank as the depth of the thing is only about six inches for most of the length. It increases at the end nearest the locker door and that is where the pump is located.

One thing that springs to mind is that you have to get the hose right in to the back of the filler aperture otherwise you will get some water coming back out, it may be this that you are seeing and the tank is actually still filling. Getting the hose right to the back usually involves some wriggling around. 8O 

Hope this helps.

Sandy


----------



## hymerbil (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. I didn't have a lot of faith in the eBox having read some of the comments on site so I'll discount its reading - at present it says fresh water is empty (but it's full) and waste water 25% full (but it's empty). I doubt that Brownhills changed the box (shouldn't think they know how to) and the van is a 2006 model but was first sold and registered by Lazydays in Nov 2008 - another interesting story.

I'll check the filling hose on next fill up. I had noticed that it quickly overflowed if the hose was pushed in too far or the flow was very fast. The tank seems to have a strange shape inside (to give it rigidity?) which took up a lot of its volume and the water level seems to barely cover this - it lasts less than 48 hours and we don't use a lot of water between the two of us when we're on site and using site's facilities.

Any other Delfin quirks we should watch out for?


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi again,

what colour our your windows and any signs of delaminating, think this only effected the early models. But to be sure check out the polyplastic web site or do a search for burstner window delamination, unfortumatley ours needs new windows but have got 65% off list price so happy with that.

me and alanandsue have fitted led lights which are brill but at £7.50 each aint cheap. My previous van was a Dethleffs esprit and these Delfin arent much worse so you`ve got a good make , is it the 3.0ltr or 2.5 engine.


----------



## hymerbil (Jul 3, 2009)

*delfin quirks*

Thanks - windows are clear and seem OK

One mystery. The coachbuilt part has a plate on it from Burstner with the M/H serial number and a wight of 3500kg; in the driver's door footwell there is an Alko plate giving a weight of 3850kg; both plates have identical figures for front and rear axles. The V5 gives the 3850kg weight. If I get stopped for a weight check I assume the 3850 is the valid legal figure. Am I right - and should I remove the Burstner plate?


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Hymerbil

My vehicle is a 2007 model bought from Lazydays last year and thus plated 09! 

Things to look for are:-

If you have the original reading lights on the bedhead, you will be removing them fairly quickly, everybody else seems to. These project from a metal strip which runs across the rear bulkhead about a foot above the mattress.

The roof drains down over the door, resulting in a shower every time you open the door if the weather is damp. I fitted a rainstrip.

When the driver's/passenger's seats are swivelled round, there is insufficient light to read properly and no lights which can be directed to help you. I haven't resolved this yet, but more lights are required.

Some or all of these things may have already been sorted on a second hand vehicle. We have been very pleased with our Delfin, having done 11,000 miles in fifteen months. I don't think you will regret buying it.

Regarding the Burstner weight plate, this has the Burstner unique vehicle ID which will be required should be vehicle need repairs, so I strongly suggest you leave it be.

Hope this helps.

Sandy


----------



## hymerbil (Jul 3, 2009)

*Delfin quirks*

Thanks Sandy.

I already wondered about the lights. What did you replace the reading lights with? Will keep the Burstner plate - but which is legal?

A word about registration dates. Our van was first registered Nov 08 but was supplied by Renault to Burstner in Dec 06. It was sold to us second-hand by Brownhills as supposedly having a Renault warranty until Nov 11 but Renault refused to honour the warranty beyond Dec 09 - and even then they insisted it had the German warranty which was less generous than UK. Brownhills replaced the warranty but it was good to find out before we needed it.


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi hymer bill ,

look at your tax disc , it should say phgv [private heavy goods vehicle] and about £165 @ year if plated for 3850kg .

if plated at 3500kg it will be plg [private light goods] and 190 or now £205  .

The vosa men will look inside the door and the tax disc, but as mentioned that number on the burstner sticker is very important for spares etc.

you have the entitelment for over 3500kg on your licence dont you?

basicallt all european people [ not uk]can drive upto 3500kg unless they have taken another test hence the 3500kg limit, but we can upgrade to the heigher weight , mines on the std renault chassis so can go upto 3950kg .

certificate of conformity to new weight required for upgrade.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Hymerbil

I changed the bedside reading lights by removing the light and associated metal strip. I then ran the 12v supply up through some ducting (from Maplins) to an 8 amp fluorescent lamp which I mounted below the shelf above the head end of the bed. The fluorescent lamps were from Cak Tanks, but no doubt other people do similar things. The light from the fluorescent lamps is superior to that from the original lights.

This will leave two screw holes in the bulkhead which I covered with those little plastic things you use to cover screws and are used elsewhere in the van. The metal strips had also made some scratches in the wood, which will need polishing out. I haven't done this yet as I'm not sure what polish to use.

I can take a photograph if this will help.

Regarding the weight plates, only the one inside the door should have weights on, this is one you show to anybody who needs to know these things. 

Sandy


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi sandy,
technically right and wrong 8O 
the one on the inside door [cab] is from the Renault factory as it came out of production, the one on the habitation side is Burstner with the important certificate of conformaty which DVLA need to issue the right tax band etc.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have just done this with my MH, it was taxed as a PLG, you need to take a photogragh of the "Weight Plate" and get a V85 filled in at the DVLA local office, this will then have the effect of instructing DVLA that your MH is a PHGV Motorhome Class 4.

If you have any problems with this ask the DVLA local office to contact DVLA Swansea "Policy department"

This info was provided to me by SV Tech

I walked in with the docs, walked out with a new tax disc.

Steve

PS sorry for going off thread


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Tramp

Not sure what you mean by "technically right and wrong". The plate inside the cab door is branded Alko and has the weights, which confirm with the Burstner specification and the V5. This presumably reflects the fact that the van has an Alko chassis. The plate on the cab side, branded Burstner, has spaces for weights to be added, but the boxes are blank. It only has the Burstner serial number on it.

So only the plate inside the door is any use for registration/tax purposes. The habitation side plate is there, I assume, to enable parts/spares to be ordered if required. Perhaps this plate is also used for weights if an Alko chassis is not used?

Sandy


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Ah ha  ,

you see our`s had weight figures on both stickers and were different? one from renault one from Burstner.

But yours are supplied both by Burstner so your okay  why they dont have just one like dethleffs with the lot on I dont know.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

For Dave's benefit, these are some photographs of the revised arrangements. (Subject to me being able to master the attachment bit of course)


Sandy


----------



## dethleffshelp (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi People,
The plate that was last in line I.E Burstner is the legal plate you how ever can argue this and get a legal up grade to the alko plate as they manufactured the end chassis, But it is a mine field so be carefull.
Best regards
Steve
Towtal.co.uk


----------



## hymerbil (Jul 3, 2009)

*Delfin water probles etc*

Thanks guys for all your replies. Sorry not to have replied sooner but have been oout on the road.

My Delfin has three  weight plates.

1) official Renault in driver's door jamb, rated at 3500kg.
2) Alko plate also in driver's door jamb, rated at 3850
3) Burstner habitation plate rated at 3500kg

The tax disc and V5 say 'private HGV' (only HGV on disc) and V5 gives weight as 3850. Thanks for clearing up the (subtle) distincytions. I can drive 3850 for another few years - by then they'll probabbly have changed the rules anyway.

To get back to the water - I filled it up slowly and got it full to the top of the tank. Ebox doesn't know whether to say 100%, 75% or completely empty. But it's pretty sure that the waste tank is 25% full - even tho I just emptied every last drop http://www.motorhomefacts.com/images/icon/icon17.gif

The photos of the lights were a great help. A wee job for the weekend I think.

And now I must change my Username - no longer a Hymer guy…


----------

